# Tyvek fasteners??



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

This goes with other post,,,but different subject,,,IF I tear off all the slate siding, install windows,do roof, during this time period I was going to wrap house in Tyvek,,how is that fastened to the house?? Will it stay on in wind and storms?? 

IF I fasten with extra plaster laths and roofing nails ever so often,,,and take those off as I side it with the vinyl. Does the small hole the roofing nail cause,,,have to be repaired or fixed??Do they matter if they remain that way UNDER siding??

Or would you do one side at a time,,,covering that side only with the tyvek so have to lap over on all four corners??And side immediately??


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here are detailed instructions from Tyvek:

http://www2.dupont.com/Tyvek_Construction/en_US/assets/downloads/InstallGuideWRB_K16282.pdf


----------

